# Looking for a lab



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm looking to get a new chocolate lab for a hunting partner. If anybody knows of anyone that has some for sale could you
help me out? 
Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Price range? What type of hunting? What are your training capabilities? Are you going to send the dog to a pro to be trained?


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd like to spend as little as possible. I will be waterfowl hunting with 
it. I aint the best trainer but I will probably be trainin it myself.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Where in Eastern ND are you?

There are and will be a few decent litters out there for around $500 a pup. By spending that kind of money as a green trainer, with some pedigree help from others you'll get a dog that will be more forgiving in your training methods versus a $100 classifieds paper puppy.


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

I would check the puppy classifieds at RTF or the Refuge.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

Check out Gundogbreeders.com


----------

